# Passt das Mainboard in mein Gehäuse?



## ada102n (13. Januar 2012)

*Passt das Mainboard in mein Gehäuse?*

Hallo, habe einen defekten Rechner bei mir daheim.
Nun wollte ich bei Ebay ein ganzes Bundle als Office PC für 20-30€ ersteigern.

Ich habe eben gerade nachgemessen. Der defekte Rechner hatte ein Mainboard mit ca. 20cm x 24cm.
Gibt es für ein Mainboard mit diesen Maßen einen speziellen Namen?

Wie finde ich auf Ebay das zu meinem Gehäuse passende Mainbord Bundle?
Und gibt es noch irgendwelche Kriterien die bei einem Kauf beachtet werden müssen?
Z.b. irgendwelche Besonderheiten, damit ich meine HDD und meine DVD-Rom an das Ebay ersteigerte Mainboard Bundle anschließen kann?


----------



## cittles (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Passt das Mainboard in mein Gehäuse?*

Hi,

schau mal hier: ATX-Format und messe nochmal genau nach 
Für "normale" Maschinen sind die gängisten Formate ATX bzw Mini-ATX. Du kannst auch mal das Mainboard googlen, da wirst bestimmt schnell fündig,
um welches Format es sich handelt.
Zu beachten ist außerdem, dass der Sockel von CPU und Board gleich sind (was bei einem Bundle der Fall sein sollte ), sowie (genügend) und passende Anschlüsse für deine Festplatte und Laufwerk vorhanden sind (IDE bzw S-ATA)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format


----------



## Superwip (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Passt das Mainboard in mein Gehäuse?*

Ist wohl DTX...

DTX Mainboards sind sehr selten, ein DTX Mainboard mit einem aktuellen Sockel ist mir nicht bekannt, zumindest keines, dass einzeln verkauft wird

Wenn wirklich nichts größeres reinpasst musst du wohl oder übel zu einem mini-ITX Board greifen, mini-ITX Boards haben aber nur einen Erweiterungssteckplatz

Oder du kaufst einfach ein neues Gehäuse


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Passt das Mainboard in mein Gehäuse?*



ada102n schrieb:


> Und gibt es noch irgendwelche Kriterien die bei einem Kauf beachtet werden müssen?
> Z.b. irgendwelche Besonderheiten, damit ich meine HDD und meine DVD-Rom an das Ebay ersteigerte Mainboard Bundle anschließen kann?


 nun ja, ein Bundle (du meinst Board, CPU und auch noch RAM? ) für nur 30€ wird SO alt sein, dass Du da mal schauen musst, welche Anschlüsse es gibt. Wenn Deine Festplatte und DVD-LW zB Sata haben, was inzwischen auch schon 5-6 Jahre Standard ist, das Bundle aber nur IDE, dann hast Du ein Problem. 

Außerdem: je nach dem, was für ein Windows Du nutzt, kann es sein, dass ein altes Board gar nicht mehr untertstützt wird, oder dass die CPU zu schwach ist. Oder zu wenig RAM. Außerdem kann es bei sehr alten Boards auch Probleme geben, wenn Du Netzwerk brauchst.


----------

